# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Listing of Tenor Guitar Builders

## Ed Goist

Since there really is no good, comprehensive list of currently active tenor guitar builders, I'm starting this thread as a place for us to pool our collective information, and create one. Below is what I've come up with so far.

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Aria
Bowerman Guitars
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove
DarkStar Guitars (electric only)
Earnest Instruments
Eastwood (electric only)
Egan Custom Guitars
Evergreen Mountain Instruments
Fletcher Tenor guitars
Gold Tone
Lark in the Morning
Martin Custom Shop (?)
National (resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars
Ozark (UK)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
Soares'y Guitars
Zither Music Co. (electric only)

----------


## Jacob

Blueridge (Saga)

----------


## mrmando

I have a Kevin Schwab tenor, so I guess he can go on the list. 

I've seen tenors by both Webber Guitars and Paul Doyle. Paul Lestock of Arrow Guitars is making some beautiful ones. Andrew Jerman is getting started on some tenors ... I've begun discussing a custom build with him. 

The Bowermans are really nice instruments. 

Who's the fellow on Vancouver Island who posted some good-looking tenors the other day? 

There's always this, but it doesn't seem to be updated often: 
http://tenorguitar.com/build.html

You'll get more names if you post over on the Tenor Guitar Registry.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Blueridge (Saga)


Classic...I OWN a Blueridge tenor (which I absolutely LOVE) and somehow I forgot to list them!  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> Who's the fellow on Vancouver Island who posted some good-looking tenors the other day?


Martin, that's (Joe) Egan Custom Guitars.
Thanks for the info on the other builders, I'll add them.

----------


## Beanzy

Bryn Munford in Aldershot England.

----------


## Ed Goist

Updated List:
(_I'm assuming that Kevin Schwab builds electrics only?_)

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Aria
Arrow Guitars (Paul Lestock)
Blueridge
Bowerman Guitars
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove
DarkStar Guitars (electric only)
Paul Doyle
Earnest Instruments
Eastwood (electric only)
Egan Custom Guitars
Evergreen Mountain Instruments
Fletcher Tenor guitars
Max Girouard - NEW (electric only - first under construction  :Grin: )
Gold Tone
Andrew Jerman - NEW
Lark in the Morning
Martin Custom Shop (?)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars
Ozark (UK)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
Kevin Schwab (electric only)
Soares'y Guitars
Webber Guitars
Zither Music Co. (electric only)

----------


## DonJ

Fletcher  instruments,  David  Cavins  





> Updated List:
> (_I'm assuming that Kevin Schwab builds electrics only?_)
> 
> Active Tenor Guitar Builders
> Aria
> Arrow Guitars (Paul Lestock)
> Blueridge
> Bowerman Guitars
> Ian Chisholm (UK)
> ...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

G.D. Armstrong

----------


## Seonachan

Almuse
Jupiter Creek
(both electric only)

I don't know if you want to count this, but Bob McNally makes a 4-string chromatic version of his Strumstick. He doesn't call it a tenor guitar, but that's what it is really. A very, very skinny travel tenor.

----------


## Jim Garber

There is a list on tenorguitar.com but it seems to be woefully out of date and not complete.

----------


## Ed Goist

> There is a list on tenorguitar.com but it seems to be woefully out of date and not complete.


I've posted this over on the Yahoo Tenor Guitar Registry as well, and pursuant to that post, the folks from tenorguitar.com have indicated that they will be posting the list we construct here as their official list.

So, below is the 'up to the minute' list, as updated here and by the members of the Tenor Guitar Registry. Oh, and for builders with one location, I have included that location if I could determine it.

Sorry, I haven't taken the time to list the websites, but by searching a builder's name, location, and the phrase "tenor guitar" that should pop right up on Google, with a couple of notable exceptions (_one of the builders listed here apparently does not own a computer...I like him already!_  :Smile:  ) 

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Almuse (UK electric only)
Aria
G.D. Armstrong (Oregon)
Arrow Guitars (Paul Lestock)
Benedetto Guitars - NEW (Georgia)
Blueridge
Jamie Boss, Hot Strings Guitars (Connecticut)
Bowerman Guitars (Oregon)
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove (Oregon)
(David) Cavins Guitars (Missouri)
DarkStar Guitars (Kansas electric only)
Paul Doyle 
Earnest Instruments (Maine)
Eastwood (electric only)
Egan Custom Guitars (British Columbia)
Evergreen Mountain Instruments (Oregon)
Wayne Fairchild (Michigan)
Fletcher Instruments (New York)
Fylde Guitars (UK)
(Max) Girouard Mandolins - NEW (New Hampshire electric only - 1st under construction as on May 2012)
Gold Tone
Andrew Jerman - NEW (Indiana electric only)
Jupiter Creek Music (Australia electric only)
Lark in the Morning
Martin Custom Shop (?) (Pennsylvania)
Bob McNally (travel tenor only)
Ron Melnechenko (Vancouver)
Vinnie Mondello (Texas)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars (Texas)
Ozark (UK)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
Kevin Schwab (Minnesota electric only)
Sea to Sky (Vancouver travel tenor only)
Shelley Park (Vancouver)
Soares'y Guitars (New York)
Webber Guitars (Brittish Columbia)
Zither Music Co. (Texas electric only)

----------


## Ed Goist

Well, I sent a Facebook message to *Andy Manson Custom Guitars* in Espinho, Portugal to ask if he builds tenors so I could add him to our list if he does.

In reply, I got a definitive _"yes"_, along with a link to an absolutely incredible album of photos of Andy's recent build of a matching pair of guitars (one 6-string & one tenor) for Edward Lugsdin. Here's the link to the entire album for the two builds. 

Also, since this photo album is a Facebook album, one might need to be a follower of Andy's on FB to see it, so I'm also attaching several of the more amazing pics to this post.

Well, I think this qualifies Andy as a builder of tenors...What do you think?  :Disbelief:

----------


## Ed Goist

_Updated 27 May 2012_

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Almuse [Pete Mallinson] (UK electric only)
Amistar (Czech Republic resonator only)
Aria
G.D. Armstrong (Oregon)
Arrow Guitars [Paul Lestock] (Oregon)
(Greg) Beeton Guitars (Australia resonator only)
Benedetto Guitars - NEW (Georgia)
Blueridge
Jamie Boss, Hot Strings Guitars (Connecticut)
Bowerman Guitars (Oregon)
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove (Oregon)
(David) Cavins Guitars (Missouri)
DarkStar Guitars (Kansas electric only)
Paul Doyle Instruments (Galway, Ireland)
Earnest Instruments [Joel Eckhaus] (Maine)
Eastwood (electric only)
(Joe) Egan Custom Guitars (British Columbia)
Evergreen Mountain Instruments (Oregon)
Wayne Fairchild (Michigan)
Fletcher Instruments (New York)
Fylde Guitars (UK)
(Max) Girouard Mandolins - NEW (New Hampshire electric only - 1st under construction as on May 2012)
Gold Tone
Andrew Jerman - NEW (Indiana electric only)
Jupiter Creek Music (Australia electric only)
Lark in the Morning
Andy Manson Custom Guitars (Portugal)
Martin Custom Shop (?) (Pennsylvania)
Bob McNally, Strumstick (New Jersey travel tenor only)
Ron Melnechenko (Vancouver)
Vinnie Mondello (Texas)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (California resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars (Texas)
Ozark (UK)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
Kevin Schwab (Minnesota electric only)
Sea to Sky (Vancouver travel tenor only)
Shelley Park (Vancouver)
Soares'y Guitars (New York)
(Steve) Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. - NEW (California)
Bill Styler (Priest River, Idaho)
Webber Guitars (Brittish Columbia)
Zither Music Co. (Texas electric only)

----------


## Oggy

I own a wonderful tenor guitar built by David Sundberg, Sweden, as seen in this thread. 

And I know of two other Swedish luthiers that has built tenor guitars...

Tyko Runesson (though living i Switzerland) and Lars Tholstrup Rasmussen.

----------


## Charles E.

Ed, thanks for starting this list. Breedlove, however does not make a tenor guitar. They make a long scale four string instrument.

----------

Barry Canada

----------


## dodomonk

Colin Kendall of Bury, Greater Manchester UK builds a tenor guitar. I bought a tear drop mandolin of his second hand last year a beautiful sounding instrument, shame the players not up to par, gotta keep practicing.

----------


## mrmando

Elloree Guitars (Rick Felkel) in West Monroe, La., has built at least one tenor. 

There's a pawn shop in Auburn, WA (south of Seattle) claiming to have a plectrum guitar by Randy Wood. I don't know if Randy ever did a tenor, though. 

You'll have lots of fun when you start a list of tenor builders who are no longer with us. Steve Parks and D.W. Stevens come to mind.

----------


## Ed Goist

_Updated 1 June 2012_

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Almuse [Pete Mallinson] (UK electric only)
Amistar (Czech Republic resonator only)
Aria
G.D. Armstrong (Oregon)
Arrow Guitars [Paul Lestock] (Oregon)
(Greg) Beeton Guitars (Australia resonator only)
Benedetto Guitars - NEW (Georgia)
Blueridge
Jamie Boss, Hot Strings Guitars (Connecticut)
Bowerman Guitars (Oregon)
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove (Oregon)
(David) Cavins Guitars (Missouri)
DarkStar Guitars (Kansas electric only)
Paul Doyle Instruments (Galway, Ireland)
Earnest Instruments [Joel Eckhaus] (Maine)
Eastwood (electric only)
(Joe) Egan Custom Guitars (British Columbia)
Elloree Guitars [Rick Felkel] (Louisiana)
Evergreen Mountain Instruments (Oregon)
Wayne Fairchild (Michigan)
Fletcher Instruments (New York)
Fylde Guitars (UK)
(Max) Girouard Mandolins - NEW (New Hampshire electric only - 1st under construction as on May 2012)
Gold Tone
Andrew Jerman - NEW (Indiana electric only)
Jupiter Creek Music (Australia electric only)
Colin Kendall (Manchester, UK)
Lark in the Morning
Andy Manson Custom Guitars (Portugal)
Martin Custom Shop (Pennsylvania, contact an authorized Martin dealer for info on pricing and delivery time.)
Bob McNally, Strumstick (New Jersey travel tenor only)
Ron Melnechenko (Vancouver)
Vinnie Mondello (Texas)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (California resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars (Texas)
Ozark (UK)
(Lars Tholstrup) Rasmussen Guitars (Sweden)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
(Tyko) Runesson Guitars (Switzerland)
Kevin Schwab (Minnesota electric only)
Sea to Sky (Vancouver travel tenor only)
Shelley Park (Vancouver Selmer Style only)
Soares'y Guitars (New York)
(Steve) Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. - NEW (California)
Bill Styler (Priest River, Idaho)
(David) Sundberg Guitars (Sweden)
Webber Guitars (Brittish Columbia)
Bruce Wei Guitars (Vietnam)
Zither Music Co. (Texas electric only)

----------


## icuker

Enough already!   I can't be wasting my whole day at work looking all these up!   :Smile:

----------


## mrmando

> Ed, thanks for starting this list. Breedlove, however does not make a tenor guitar. They make a long scale four string instrument.


Breedlove has in fact made tenor guitars. Don't know if they still do. Bowerman, who's an independent luthier now, worked on tenors when he was at Breedlove. 

I met G.D. Armstrong at the Tenor Guitar Gathering and he told me John Sullivan made four tenors. 'Twould be fun to get hold of one of those.

----------


## delsbrother

> Breedlove has in fact made tenor guitars.


Considering the wacky things they've made over the years, it doesn't surprise me, but it would be neat to see one of those.

I wonder if the Sullivan was an archtop or flattop.

----------


## Seonachan

> Considering the wacky things they've made over the years, it doesn't surprise me, but it would be neat to see one of those.


http://www.elderly.com/new_instrumen...-cas--BFRT.htm

----------


## mrmando

> I wonder if the Sullivan was an archtop or flattop.


At least some of them were archtops according to what G.D. told me. I am not clear on whether he meant to say that all four of them were.

----------


## delsbrother

> http://www.elderly.com/new_instrumen...-cas--BFRT.htm


That, I believe, is the long scale version that many tenor players consider a plectrum guitar. I'm envisoning something in the 20" scale range, meant to be CGDA tuned. Maybe O-18T-ish?

----------


## Ed Goist

_Updated 9 June 2012_

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Almuse [Pete Mallinson] (UK electric only)
Amistar (Czech Republic resonator only)
Aria
G.D. Armstrong (Oregon)
Arrow Guitars [Paul Lestock] (Oregon)
(Greg) Beeton Guitars (Australia resonator only)
Benedetto Guitars - NEW (Georgia)
Blueridge
Jamie Boss, Hot Strings Guitars (Connecticut)
Bowerman Guitars (Oregon)
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove (Oregon)
(David) Cavins Guitars (Missouri)
DarkStar Guitars (Kansas electric only)
Paul Doyle Instruments (Galway, Ireland)
Earnest Instruments [Joel Eckhaus] (Maine)
Eastwood (electric only)
(Joe) Egan Custom Guitars (British Columbia)
Elloree Guitars [Rick Felkel] (Louisiana)
Evergreen Mountain Instruments (Oregon)
Wayne Fairchild (Michigan)
Fletcher Instruments (New York)
Fylde Guitars (UK)
(Max) Girouard Mandolins - NEW (New Hampshire electric only - 1st under construction as on May 2012)
Gold Tone
Highland Strings Instruments [Jason Harshbarger] (Ohio)
Andrew Jerman - NEW (Indiana electric only)
Jupiter Creek Music (Australia electric only)
Colin Kendall (Manchester, UK)
Lark in the Morning
Andy Manson Custom Guitars (Portugal)
Martin Custom Shop (Pennsylvania, contact an authorized Martin dealer for info on pricing and delivery time.)
Bob McNally, Strumstick (New Jersey travel tenor only)
Ron Melnechenko (Vancouver)
Vinnie Mondello (Texas)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (California resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars (Texas)
Ozark (UK)
(Lars Tholstrup) Rasmussen Guitars (Sweden)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
(Tyko) Runesson Guitars (Switzerland)
Kevin Schwab (Minnesota electric only)
Sea to Sky (Vancouver travel tenor only)
Shelley Park (Vancouver Selmer Style only)
Soares'y Guitars (New York)
(Steve) Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. - NEW (California)
Stephen Stevens Guitars (Texas)
Bill Styler (Priest River, Idaho)
(David) Sundberg Guitars (Sweden)
Webber Guitars (Brittish Columbia)
Bruce Wei Guitars (Vietnam)
Zither Music Co. (Texas electric only)

----------


## Seonachan

Southcoast Ukes makes a tenor and a plectrum - the tenor is 23" scale, but for nylon strings only. Meant as a bridge between tenor guitar and baritone uke apparently.

----------


## mrmando

Ed, haven't you long admired Lynda Kay's James Trussart electric tenor?

----------


## mrmando

... And while at 24"+ the Breedlove is long for a tenor, it's too short to be called a plectrum. It's built for GDAE. Plectrum guitars/banjos are usually 27 or 28 inches in scale.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ed, haven't you long admired Lynda Kay's James Trussart electric tenor?


*Doh!* Can't believe I let that one slip by.
In my defense, I seem to be inexplicably distracted by something whenever I see that instrument.

----------


## Ed Goist

_Updated 16 June 2012_

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Almuse [Pete Mallinson] (UK electric only)
Amistar (Czech Republic resonator only)
Aria
G.D. Armstrong (Oregon)
Arrow Guitars [Paul Lestock] (Oregon)
(Greg) Beeton Guitars (Australia resonator only)
Benedetto Guitars - NEW (Georgia)
Blueridge
Jamie Boss, Hot Strings Guitars (Connecticut)
Bowerman Guitars (Oregon)
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove (Oregon)
(David) Cavins Guitars (Missouri)
DarkStar Guitars (Kansas electric only)
Paul Doyle Instruments (Galway, Ireland)
Earnest Instruments [Joel Eckhaus] (Maine)
Eastwood (electric only)
(Joe) Egan Custom Guitars (British Columbia)
Elloree Guitars [Rick Felkel] (Louisiana)
Evergreen Mountain Instruments (Oregon)
Wayne Fairchild (Michigan)
Fletcher Instruments (New York)
Fylde Guitars (UK)
(Max) Girouard Mandolins - NEW (New Hampshire electric only - 1st under construction as on May 2012)
Gold Tone
Highland Strings Instruments [Jason Harshbarger] (Ohio)
Andrew Jerman - NEW (Indiana electric only)
Jupiter Creek Music (Australia electric only)
Colin Kendall (Manchester, UK)
Lark in the Morning
Andy Manson Custom Guitars (Portugal)
Martin Custom Shop (Pennsylvania, contact an authorized Martin dealer for info on pricing and delivery time.)
Bob McNally, Strumstick (New Jersey travel tenor only)
Ron Melnechenko (Vancouver)
Vinnie Mondello (Texas)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (California resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars (Texas)
Ozark (UK)
(Lars Tholstrup) Rasmussen Guitars (Sweden)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
(Tyko) Runesson Guitars (Switzerland)
Kevin Schwab (Minnesota electric only)
Sea to Sky (Vancouver travel tenor only)
Shelley Park (Vancouver Selmer Style only)
Soares'y Guitars (New York)
(Steve) Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. - NEW (California)
Southcoast Ukes (Louisiana)
Stephen Stevens Guitars (Texas)
Bill Styler (Priest River, Idaho)
(David) Sundberg Guitars (Sweden)
James Trussart Custom Guitars (California electric/resonator only - custom order only)
Webber Guitars (Brittish Columbia)
Bruce Wei Guitars (Vietnam)
Zither Music Co. (Texas electric only)

----------


## Ed Goist

I just heard back from Steve Wishnevsky of Wishnevsky String Instruments in North Carolina.
He has built tenor guitars (and electric mandolin family instruments) in the past, and would be happy to do so again if one was ordered by a customer.
I'll be adding him in the next update.

----------


## delsbrother

> I just heard back from Steve Wishnevsky of Wishnevsky String Instruments in North Carolina.
> He has built tenor guitars (and electric mandolin family instruments) in the past, and would be happy to do so again if one was ordered by a customer.
> I'll be adding him in the next update.


As much as I appreciate all the work you are doing, isn't the above situation applicable to just about every luthier? I mean, if cost is no object, I think most people would be happy to get any order. That would mean your list is going to be (if not infinite) pretty damn long. Of course, since I'm not doing any of this work, whatever floats your boat!  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

Excellent point. 
So far I've only inquired about a builder when someone has suggested I do so (_"Hey, I think so-and-so has built a tenor guitar"_, etc.). 
Oh, and I have heard back from a couple of builders who said they would prefer to not be listed, as the one or few tenors they built were purely one-offs.
Although I want the list to be inclusive, I also don't want it to become so long as to be meaningless.
Now that I've followed-up with all the builders suggested to me, I'm thinking the list is at the point now where future additions will mostly be self-identified builders.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's something interesting...

I just visited Fletcher Brock's website because of another thread, and saw what he calls his Selmer Style Octave Mandolin. 



With its four single strings, guitar-shaped body, and 23 1/2" scale, I can't for the life of me figure-out why this instrument isn't a GDAE-tuned tenor guitar and not an octave mandolin?

I have a message into Mr. Brock to see if he'd like to be included on our list.

----------


## GKWilson

Breedlove made a Tenor with a 25" scale. These were designed to be tuned GDAE.
Jason Bowerman built these in the custom shop in Bend Or.
When Jason opened his own shop down the road, Breedlove discontinued the model. [I believe]
They are no longer on their web site.
These are great easy playing instruments with a large custom guitar sound.
Like delsbrother I'm dreaming of a shorter scale Tenor.
I hurt my left hand awhile back and find difficulty with the longer scale.
I'll hate to lose this little [OM] guitar. But, you may see it in the classifieds down the road.
Gary

----------


## GKWilson

I played a couple of Arrow 5 string Tenors a few days ago.
They have a low F string making Bass runs easy.
They had a longer scale also. So, I won't critique them as I
couldn't play them very well. My problem not the instruments.
Paul does beautiful work.
I should have gotten pictures.
Gary

----------


## mrmando

> With its four single strings, guitar-shaped body, and 23 1/2" scale, I can't for the life of me figure-out why this instrument isn't a GDAE-tuned tenor guitar and not an octave mandolin?


See your semantics question in another thread. Obviously Fletcher doesn't want to be associated with tenor guitar wackos like you and me.

----------


## Ed Goist

_Updated 23 June 2012_
(This is our 'final' update, in that from this point forward, all additions or deletion will be builder generated.
Thanks very much to everyone who helped put this list together!)

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Almuse [Pete Mallinson] (UK electric only)
Amistar (Czech Republic resonator only)
Aria
G.D. Armstrong (Oregon)
Arrow Guitars [Paul Lestock] (Oregon)
(Greg) Beeton Guitars (Australia resonator only)
Benedetto Guitars - NEW (Georgia)
Blueridge
Jamie Boss, Hot Strings Guitars (Connecticut)
(Jayson) Bowerman Guitars (Oregon)
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove (Oregon)
(David) Cavins Guitars (Missouri)
DarkStar Guitars (Kansas electric only)
Paul Doyle Instruments (Galway, Ireland)
Earnest Instruments [Joel Eckhaus] (Maine)
Eastwood (electric only)
(Joe) Egan Custom Guitars (British Columbia)
Elloree Guitars [Rick Felkel] (Louisiana)
Evergreen Mountain Instruments (Oregon)
Wayne Fairchild (Michigan)
Fletcher Instruments (New York)
Fletcher Brock Stringed Instruments (Washington Selmer Style only)
Fylde Guitars (UK)
(Max) Girouard Mandolins - NEW (New Hampshire electric only - 1st under construction as on May 2012)
Gold Tone
Highland Strings Instruments [Jason Harshbarger] (Ohio)
Andrew Jerman - NEW (Indiana electric only)
Jupiter Creek Music (Australia electric only)
Colin Kendall (Manchester, UK)
Lark in the Morning
Andy Manson Custom Guitars (Portugal)
Martin Custom Shop (Pennsylvania, contact an authorized Martin dealer for info on pricing and delivery time.)
Alan Mayers (UK - Antrim, Northern Ireland)
Bob McNally, Strumstick (New Jersey travel tenor only)
Ron Melnechenko (Vancouver)
Vinnie Mondello (Texas)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (California resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars (Texas)
Ozark (UK)
(Lars Tholstrup) Rasmussen Guitars (Sweden)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
(Tyko) Runesson Guitars (Switzerland)
Kevin Schwab (Minnesota electric only)
Sea to Sky (Vancouver travel tenor only)
Shelley Park (Vancouver Selmer Style only)
Soares'y Guitars (New York)
(Steve) Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. - NEW (California)
Southcoast Ukes (Louisiana)
Stephen Stevens Guitars (Texas)
Bill Styler (Priest River, Idaho)
(David) Sundberg Guitars (Sweden)
James Trussart Custom Guitars (California electric/resonator only - custom order only)
Webber Guitars (British Columbia)
Bruce Wei Guitars (Vietnam)
(Steve) Wishnevsky String Instruments (North Carolina)
Zither Music Co. (Texas electric only)

----------


## Michael Wolf

Chanticleer by Patrick Arbuthnot

Shelly Park

Pendennis by Andreas Köpke


These are made by Andreas Köpke. The body of the resophonic is from Patrick Arbuthnot and the neck is made by Andreas.

----------


## Steve Davis

Thanks Ed.

----------


## Ed Goist

_Updated 29 June 2012_
This update includes builder Nick Perez of NP guitars (UK, Newark) who has asked to be added to our list since the list was finalized.
For other suggested builders not on the list, be sure to check post #40 and beyond in this thread for Cafe member suggestions.
If you are a builder and you would like to officially be added to the list, simply post to this thread or private message me indicating so. 
For quick reference, this list is available as a website here. Henceforth, updates will be applied to the website and just the link will be posted to this thread.
Thanks. 

Active Tenor Guitar Builders
Almuse [Pete Mallinson] (UK electric only)
Amistar (Czech Republic resonator only)
Aria
G.D. Armstrong (Oregon)
Arrow Guitars [Paul Lestock] (Oregon)
(Greg) Beeton Guitars (Australia resonator only)
Benedetto Guitars - NEW (Georgia)
Blueridge
Jamie Boss, Hot Strings Guitars (Connecticut)
(Jayson) Bowerman Guitars (Oregon)
Ian Chisholm (UK)
Breedlove (Oregon)
(David) Cavins Guitars (Missouri)
DarkStar Guitars (Kansas electric only)
Paul Doyle Instruments (Galway, Ireland)
Earnest Instruments [Joel Eckhaus] (Maine)
Eastwood (electric only)
(Joe) Egan Custom Guitars (British Columbia)
Elloree Guitars [Rick Felkel] (Louisiana)
Evergreen Mountain Instruments (Oregon)
Wayne Fairchild (Michigan)
Fletcher Instruments (New York)
Fletcher Brock Stringed Instruments (Washington Selmer Style only)
Fylde Guitars (UK)
(Max) Girouard Mandolins - NEW (New Hampshire electric only - 1st under construction as on May 2012)
Gold Tone
Highland Strings Instruments [Jason Harshbarger] (Ohio)
Andrew Jerman - NEW (Indiana electric only)
Jupiter Creek Music (Australia electric only)
Colin Kendall (Manchester, UK)
Lark in the Morning
Andy Manson Custom Guitars (Portugal)
Martin Custom Shop (Pennsylvania, contact an authorized Martin dealer for info on pricing and delivery time.)
Alan Mayers (UK - Antrim, Northern Ireland)
Bob McNally, Strumstick (New Jersey travel tenor only)
Ron Melnechenko (Vancouver)
Vinnie Mondello (Texas)
Bryn Munford (UK - Aldershot, England) 
National (California resonator only - custom order only)
David Newton Guitars (Texas)
Ozark (UK)
Nick Perez, NP guitars (UK, Newark)
(Lars Tholstrup) Rasmussen Guitars (Sweden)
Republic (resonator only [model T49])
(Tyko) Runesson Guitars (Switzerland)
Kevin Schwab (Minnesota electric only)
Sea to Sky (Vancouver travel tenor only)
Shelley Park (Vancouver Selmer Style only)
Soares'y Guitars (New York)
(Steve) Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. - NEW (California)
Southcoast Ukes (Louisiana)
Stephen Stevens Guitars (Texas)
Bill Styler (Priest River, Idaho)
(David) Sundberg Guitars (Sweden)
James Trussart Custom Guitars (California electric/resonator only - custom order only)
Webber Guitars (British Columbia)
Bruce Wei Guitars (Vietnam)
(Steve) Wishnevsky String Instruments (North Carolina)
Zither Music Co. (Texas electric only)

----------


## Jim Garber

Ed: here is another one:

Carlo Greco tenor

Carlo is a restorer and maker in New York. I think he still works on 48th Street. He used to work upstairs at Alex Music.

----------


## Ed Goist

List Updated as of 2012-07-12

----------


## blueshawk

I have just bought an Ashbury AT24 tenor from Hobgoblin Music's Manchester, UK shop - http://www.hobgoblin.com/local/GR522...uitar-page.htm
A vid of one being played is here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HDksmH29sI

I also have one branded as a Tonewood which I bought pretty cheaply from Hobgoblin 2-3 years ago - I say branded because I have seen very similar guitars with a different name on the headstock - problems with the intonation of the Tonewood led me to abandon it in favour of the Ashbury.

----------


## Mandobar

This is a pretty rare bird, old Harmony Patrician with a carved top.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## delsbrother

At one point, I thought it would be cool to collect Harmony tenors with two-tone/colorama finishes (c'mon, you know you want an archtop catalina tenor in aqua/blue).

Then I wised up.  :Frown:

----------


## Seonachan

The other day I was waiting at the RMV in Easthampton, Massachusetts, which is located in an old factory building that now mostly houses artists' studios and the like. So I wandered around and came across a luthier, Trevor Healy. I asked him if he'd ever made a tenor, and it turns out he had, just a few months ago:

----------

Ed Goist, 

wistah

----------


## wistah

That's a neat little guitar.

----------


## Jayyj

Alister Atkin, UK, see other thread.

Also, James Trussart tenor? I really need a better paid job... Apparently he made Warren Ellis a violin as well a few years back, although I've yet to see any photos of it.

----------


## Ed Goist

List Updated as of 2012-09-10

Here are a couple of pics of tenors from our newest additions to the list:

Atkin Guitars............Moon Guitars
 

Jayyj, Here's a short clip of Linda Kay playing that James Trussart tenor Tele...

----------


## Ed Goist

List of Active Tenor Guitar Builders (updated December 2012)

----------


## lconole

Phillip Kearney (Kearney Luthier) http://www.kearneyluthier.com/  Launceston, Tasmania, Australia

I don't own one, but I spent an hour playing one of Phillip's beautiful tenors in the Guitar Gallery in Melbourne. The first time I've ever played one of these 4 stringers (in GDAE), and I'm hooked!

He's an interesting builder, with some kind of internal box attachment that I don't fully grasp for the neck/body joint, which leaves the neck 'heel-less' and you can play right up to the body easily.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Barry Canada

How are the Breedlove Tennors and what would a used one sell for?
Thanks

----------


## Ed Goist

> How are the Breedlove Tennors and what would a used one sell for?
> Thanks


Hi Barry;
Never played one, but here's some pricing info:
* $4500 new. Available at a few dealers.
* One lightly used listed on ebay for $3500.
* One currently listed in the US on Craigslist (Nashville) for $1500
(_BTW, I have no financial interest in any of these_)

----------


## Michael Wolf

Karsten Schnoor in Hamburg/Germany builds archtop tenor- and plectrum-guitars: http://www.karstenschnoor.com/index_e.html

----------


## SailorUke

Blue Star (Bruce Herron) in Michigan builds the Konablaster solid-body electric baritone ukulele. It has a 22" scale, a bit longer than baritone ukes (19") and is steel-stringed. They're sold thru Elderly Instruments, and advertised as being capable of being re-strung to CGDA. I have one in Chicago tuning.

----------


## Barry Canada

Thanks Ed,
Has anyone played the Breedlove tenor and if so how do they sound?
Also is the build quality reputable? There is one up in Canada that is asking close to 1900 dollars.
Any comments?

----------


## Ed Goist

List of Active Tenor Guitar Builders (updated January 2015)

----------


## StuartE

Rozawood Guitars located in the Czech Republic has a tenor guitar among the offerings on their website.

They also make mandocellos.

I only know about them from the web.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Updated 14 February 2015 (added Pono Guitars)

----------

bruce.b

----------


## Kevdog

> Updated 14 February 2015 (added Pono Guitars)


Hi Ed-

Please add John S. Kinnard to the list-  http://www.kinnardukes.com/tenor-uke--tenor-guitar.html

----------


## Ed Goist

> Hi Ed-
> 
> Please add John S. Kinnard to the list-  http://www.kinnardukes.com/tenor-uke--tenor-guitar.html


List updated.

----------

